# Make use of Water Soluble Oil Paints



## Anartist (Jul 27, 2020)

Here the key distinction is that these aren’t water-based oil paints, but they are water-soluble oil paints. Unlike what we learnt in school that oil and water do not mix, these paints have the ability to mix with the water and are easily cleanable. Water soluble means the oil paint can be thinned with water. These oil paints have everything that painters love about oil paints. In fact, these colours are more convenient, accessible and easier to use as compared to traditional oil mediums.

Water soluble oils are every oil painter’s favourite because,

● It allows you to enjoy with oils without the unpleasant contaminants and chemicals found in other traditional oil paints.
● Dry time faster than traditional oils.
● More time to work with the paint than acrylics based on water would allow.
● Mixable to different effects with water, linseed oil, or other solvents.
● These can be combined with conventional oils and some acrylic paints.

we've curated oil painting tips for beginners to help you start your journey with oil painting.


----------

